# Rallies .. & MCC



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Saw this, all a bit complicated for me but sounds like you keen ralliers should check it out:
http://www.motorcaravanners.org.uk/cgi-bin/robboard.cgi?action=display&num=2096

8)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Twooks, all

I think its much worse than that, all CL's and CS's are operated under the umbrella of the exemptions granted under Paragraph 6

If that went thru it would (if I am reading it right) bugger up the CL and CS system completely.

info here in the factpact download

George


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I dont want to get political, but it looks like another government screw up to extract more cash,, watch for the next bit of the announcement


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I had the same thought as George, what about the CS's and CL's; doesn't make a lot of sense in that context as farmers are being pushed to diversify and one of the things that goverment have been pushing for is certificated sites on farms. There again I suppose it won't be the first time a goverment dept has not known what another department is doing. If it comes to pass would seiously consider selling Bessie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have a feeling I have read something about this sometime ago when it was first muted and that it would not effect 'recognised' profesional organisations e.g. CC and C&CC. Think it is aimed at those who just band together and obtain an exemption certificate under the current rules.
The memory is rather vague but can anyone confirm this?

peedee


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This is HM government's paranoia regarding travellers.
This could also affect organisations who camp on friendly farmer's fields.
Such as Scouts, Boys Brigade, Guides, Woodcraft Folk etc.
These are organisations who instill values in young people and enable them to take a constructive place in society.
Yet HMG will still moan about juvenile crime, yet their actions are contributing to it. :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

There are only three orgs with Paragraph 6 Exemption CC and CC & C and the MHC

If the paragraph 6 exemption is changed it affects all CL's there doesnt seem to be any exception

George


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi
> 
> There are only three orgs with Paragraph 6 Exemption CC and CC & C and the MHC
> 
> ...


George, 
It is the Caravan and Control Development Act 1960 which governs exemption certificates of which there are three types refered to as Para 4, 5 and 6. exemptions. I don't know how this fits in with the GPDO review (not read) but para 6 covers meets or rallies, para 5 CLs and CS under the control of the clubs and para 4 use of sites for up to 28 days. As far as I was aware from a vague recollection of something seen sometime ago, it is para 6 which is under threat not 4 or 5. Even then I think it is a curtailing of who can hold them and site usage rather than the banning

By the way I know of many organisations that have para 6 exemptions MHF might even have one?

peedee


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peedee

Thanks for clearing that up, will have to re look at the Info, I was only using the info leaflet that the stopovers campaign use. Its the part 5 that the three clubs have have just reread it, it mentions part 6 several times and I have transposed.

George


----------

